# Anyone remember Mike Francois?



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2011)

Mike Francois won the Arnold Classic and could have been Mr. Olympia.

Check this out:






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2011)

*Mike Francois, CPT, IFBB Pro*







1991
Musclemania Chicago,  Overall Winner 
Musclemania Chicago, HeavyWeight, 1st
Southern States - NPC, HeavyWeight, 3rd

 1992
USA Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 3rd

 1993
Nationals - NPC,  Overall Winner 
Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 1st
USA Championships - NPC, HeavyWeight, 2nd

*1994*
*Chicago Pro Invitational - IFBB,  Winner* *
Night of Champions - IFBB,  Winner* 

*1995*
*Arnold Classic - IFBB,  Winner* *
Olympia - IFBB, 7th
San Jose Pro Invitational - IFBB,  Winner* 

 1996
Olympia - IFBB, 10th

 1997
Arnold Classic - IFBB, 3rd
Olympia - IFBB, 11th
San Jose Pro Invitational - IFBB, 3rd


----------



## Rodja (Jan 21, 2011)

Very short, but great career.  Many are forced to retire before their time due to illness and injury.


----------

